# 50iger Rolle zum ( Little ) Big Game



## Sailfisch (5. März 2005)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

ein Kollege beabsichtigt sich in diesem Jahr eine 50iger Rolle fürs ( Little ) Big Game zu kaufen.

Folgende Rollen stehen zur Auswahl:

   Penn International 50 VSW
   Shimano Tiagra 50 WLRS
   Daiwa SLT50/W/2
   Alutecnos W50/2
   Avet EXW 50/02
   Tica TT 50 WTS
   WFT Striker WS 50

Sollte jemand noch weitere Alternativen kennen, so kann er gerne darauf hinweisen. Mich würden Eure Erfahrungen interessieren, zudem wäre es nett von Eich, wenn Ihr noch günstige Bezugsquelle nennen könntet.

Danke bereits im Voraus!  #6


----------



## angelschnur (5. März 2005)

*AW: 50iger Rolle zum ( Little ) Big Game*

Also die Tiagra 50 W Habe ich mir bei Walhalla-Tackle .com für 469 euro gekauft ! Habe sie bis dato noch nirgens wo günstiger gesehen !!!


----------



## Big Fins (5. März 2005)

*AW: 50iger Rolle zum ( Little ) Big Game*

unteres Ende ist wohl die AVET, oberes die Alutecnos.
Es gibt noch Accurate, auch in 50lbs, geilomatiko Zweigang Rolle #6 .
Penn und WFT, naja.

Und Fräge noch Kai, wann gibt denn den Movi...


----------



## Jetblack (7. März 2005)

*AW: 50iger Rolle zum ( Little ) Big Game*

@Sailfisch,

ich papp Dir hier mal eine Kritik von Rene Kempf zur AVET T-RX rein (er repariert alle BG Rollen, Hersteller-unabhängig)

***
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Rolle sehr gut verarbeitet.
  1.. sämtliche Teile sind aus Aluminium oder Edelstahl, es werden keine Plastikteile verwendet
  2.. alle Lager groß dimensioniert und aus Edelstahl
  3.. die Beschichtung ist sehr gleichmäßig 
  4.. es wurden keine überflüssigen Bauteile in der Rolle verarbeitet (einfach und gut)
  5.. sehr hohe Passgenauigkeit
  6.. Zahnräder groß und kräftig dimensioniert
  7.. Achse sehr stark
  8.. Bremsbelege groß dimensioniert
  9.. Bremsscheiben schwimmend gelagert (einzigartig, vorher noch nie bei einer Rolle gesehen)
  10.. Kurbel / Handteil sehr groß dimensioniert dadurch Kraftvolle und gute Handhabung
  11.. Äußerliche Erscheinung meiner Meinung nach sehr gut gelungen

Bremsversuche:
  1.. Versuch
Abzug der Schnur mit der Hand mit verschiedenen Bremseinstellungen sehr weicher und ruckelfreier Ablauf der Schnur
  2.. Versuch
400m bei 10kg Bremskraft > Rolle läuft sehr weich ab kein Ruckeln sehr gutes Gefühl
  3.. Versuch
Rolle 1 Min. in Frischwasser getaucht und Versuch 2 wiederholt. > erstaunlich ist, Rolle läuft immer noch äußerst weich ab und Bremskraft ändert sich nur minimal.
  4.. Versuch
Finden der richtigen Strikeeinstellung. Ich konnte die Rolle bis 24 kg auf Strike stellen ohne den Freilauf zu behindern danach bei höherer Bremseinstellungen fing sie an im Freilauf schwerer abzuziehen. Trotzdem steckt ein unglaubliches Potential in der Rolle.

Handhabung: 
-         Die Rolle hat eine gute Handhabung
-         Der Gangwechsel erfolgt sehr sanft auch bei Last
-         Der Lever-drag so wie der Preset lassen sich gut bedienen. (die Greifmöglichkeit beim Preset könnte etwas besser sein)
-         Der Klicker ist sehr laut und könnte auch ein wenig besser zu bedienen sein

Fazit: Diese Tests haben nicht unter realen Bedingungen  stattgefunden, aber ich bin überzeugt, dass es eine der besten Rollen ist. Ich bin schon ganz begierig darauf mit ihr zu fischen!!! Die ideale Rolle für das Stand-up fischen.
***

In Kürze ist eine T-RX auf einem Long Range Charter in Kalifornien im Einsatz und im April eine auf den Kap Verden - ich bekomme jeweils wieder die Kritiken.

Eine Pro50W wird bald in Kroatien von Wave hoffentlich mal ordentlich rangenommen (auch hier krieg ich die Kritik)

Die Pro50 und die T-RX unterscheiden sich lediglich in der Bremseinheit (die T-RX hat eine Einheit links und eine rechts der Spule).  

Meines Wissens (aus diversen Gesprächen) stellt sich die Lage so dar:
Die meisten Big Gamer stehen auf Tiagra - wegen der Bremse....
Die großen AVETs hat noch kaum einer hier geangelt, aber erste Berichte sind positiv....
Penn hat unter mehrfacher Last Probleme mit den Bremsen....
Duell ist eine Mimose ....
Accurate hat ein gute Bremse, aber zu kleine Lager, was häufiger zu Problemen führt 
Tica fasst keiner an....
WFT (siehe Tica) ....
Everol - keine Aussage, scheint kaum jemand zu angeln
Daiwa und Alutecnos - siehe Everol

So, das hilft nicht spontan weiter, aber Ihr habt ja noch Zeit 

Jetblack


----------



## wave (7. März 2005)

*AW: 50iger Rolle zum ( Little ) Big Game*

hallo sailfish,

kann allem was jetblack gesagt hat nur zustimmen.
über die jahre haben sich die tiagras als die mit abstand zuverlässigsten rollen gezeigt!
bin aber sehr gespannt auf die avet, freue mich schon darauf das ding zu fischen, der eindruck ist wirklich sehr gut.
was ich mich aber frage ist : du sagtest dein kumpel braucht eine rolle fürs lbg, light tackle fischen, warum denkt er dann an eine 50w??
diese rollen sind gemacht um schnurklassen von 50 - bis mind. 80, eher 100lbs zu fischen! 
wenn dein kumpel mit 30-50 lbs schnur auf der rolle fischen möchte würde ich ihm eher eine 30 w empfehlen!
die tiagra 30wlrs hat hat z.b. stärkere federn, so dass du sie problemlos mit 50 lbs schnur fischen kannst, wenn duz ein spectra backing auf der rolle hast, hast du auch genug schnurkapazität und bremskraft um 80 lbs schnur zu benutzen.
gleiches gilt im übrigen auch für alle avet und accurate rollen, die penn 30 vsw wird mit einem zweiten bremskit geliefert, auch damit ist selbst 80 lbs schnur kein problem.


----------



## Rausreißer (12. März 2005)

*AW: 50iger Rolle zum ( Little ) Big Game*

Also von meiner Seite hier meine Meinung zu der perfekten Reiserolle:

Shimano TLD 50 2 Gang.

Von der 50er Shimano als Metall-Frame (Tiagra) rate ich Anfänger (hoffentlich tummeln sich hier viele) ab. 
Als Alternative würde ich mir zum Preisverhältnis die Penn Formular ansehen.

Worum keine Tiagra zu Anfang?
Kosten und Handhabung stehen da für mich im Vordergrund.


Eine Tiagra 50 LWRS richtig zu handeln braucht einige Erfahrung.
Eine sensible brenstarke Rolle. Nichts für den Anfang

Das ist wie das fahren eines 911er.  

Die Tld 50 II ist eine super Rolle. In Wahrheit eher ein Modell für IGFA Bestimmumgen zwischen 30 und 50 Pounds (lps).

Ich kann nur jedem raten mit der TLD II Rolle auf Game fish über 12 kg anzufangen.
Am besten mit 550 mtr. Berkley Trilene in klar.

Mit den Metall Frame Rollen geht man in eine andere Liga.

Ich hab gerade mal wieder Messing-Rollen von Okuma und Yad gesehen die braunes Wasser schwitzten.

Zu den Avets kann ich nichts sagen. |kopfkrat  Aussagen zur Bremse wären hier für mich weiter interessant.

Wie gesagt: TLD oder Formular. Aber nicht vergessen:die Formular von Penn ist der verspätete Nachbau der Shimano TLD II.


Grüße
R.R.  #h


----------



## Karstein (13. März 2005)

*AW: 50iger Rolle zum ( Little ) Big Game*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gerade mal wieder Messing-Rollen von Okuma und Yad gesehen die braunes Wasser schwitzten.



Da scheint ja wer hart am Fisch gewesen zu sein im Jemen?  :m 

Hi Gernot,

gesund und munter zurück? Die RW-Riege hatte in Hadramaut wohl keinen einzigen vernünftigen Yellowfin neulich erbeuten können...

Treffen Mittwoch 20:00 Uhr mit René im "Godehard"?

Viele Grüße an den Heimkehrer

Karsten  #h


----------



## holk (13. März 2005)

*AW: 50iger Rolle zum ( Little ) Big Game*



> die Formular von Penn ist der verspätete Nachbau der Shimano TLD II



...ich habe gerade leichte Atemnot |supergri .....wo hast du denn diese (wüste) Theorie her  


Gruß Holger


----------



## Rausreißer (13. März 2005)

*AW: 50iger Rolle zum ( Little ) Big Game*

Hi Karsten, machen wir


> Treffen Mittwoch 20:00 Uhr mit René im "Godehard"?


Das mit der RW Riege hab ich mir schon gedacht. 
Wir haben mit einem Yellowfin von 149 lps anscheinend wohl den bisher größten der letzten Jahre der mit Rute und Rolle von deutschsprachigen Anglern gefangen wurde erwischt. Aber so einfach wie die Jahre zuvor war es nicht. Als wir vor Ort waren (KW(8/9), waren schon 3 Wochen lang keine Sardinenschwärme an die Küste gekommen und damit auch wenig Yellows.

Holk  #h  ich meinte natürlich nicht das Wort „Nachbau“ im physikalischen Sinn, sondern mehr das Markt-Segment das die TLDS II von Shimano bedienen und das nun auch von den Formulars beschickt wird. Ich halte die Rollen für durchaus vergleichbar.

Ich hab zwar auch die 50 LWRS (bärenstark) möchte aber die TLD50II nicht missen.
Geraden in kleine Booten ohne Kampfstuhl.

Aber OK, ist ja nur ein Erfahrungsaustausch.

Grüße
Gernot #h


----------



## Karstein (13. März 2005)

*AW: 50iger Rolle zum ( Little ) Big Game*

Neeeeeeeee, näh? *149 Pound Yellowfin??? * #t  |uhoh: 

Ich zähle die Stunden bis Mittwoch abend, Gernot - bin ja sowas von neugierig auf Deine Urlaubserlebnisse!!!  #6 

Bis Mittwoch in neuer Frische

Karsten


----------

